# Pooping 4x / Night ?



## taytaysmama (Oct 26, 2010)

Annabelle is settling in pretty well now. Except for night time. She hates to go to bed, she whines and cries in her crate. We ignore it and do not let her out, have even put her in the bathroom because she goes from 11 pm til 4 am. We are tiring her out before bed through play. 

Her last meal is around 6 pm (she is fed 3x a day, orijen puppy and THK Embark)... 

After she goes to bed, she is pooping 3-4 times a night in her crate. After she does this she has an absolute flip out til I get up and clean up her crate. This has been going on for several weeks now.

I thought maybe she just can not hold it so I tried leaving the door open with a potty pad outside but she just screamed and cried to be let on the bed.

Any suggestions, my daughter says that it is not normal for them to poop that many times a day let alone at night!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Izzabella is 10 weeks old today
I think she is about the same age
As your pup?
She cried like that for 9 hours straight
For the 1st 9 nights
But now only cries for about 10 mins
When I 1st put her to bed
BUT
She will wake up every hour or so and 
Cry for about 3 mins all during the night
She is RAW fed and poops between
3-7 times per night
I have a pee pad in her pen and she
Poops mostly on that but normally
Wee's on her bed 
This morning I woke to 6 poo's 
I have taken her bed away for now
And given her a blanket only to 
Sleep on because washing her bed
Every day is getting to much
Washing the blanket is easier
I have had her for 13 days now
Seems like we may be going 
Through similar experiences ?


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

are they full size poo's are they stressed and doing the walk and poo so that its all over the place. Do you guys take them for a walk before bed? walking always stimulates pooing it seems. and how close is your play time to bed time? Getting her worked up, then putting her in a kennel isn't good either. I'd say play hard an hour or half hour before bed so she has time to decompress before putting her in.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

When mine were pups i set an alarm and got up every couple of hours to let them do their business.
It was tiring yes, but it worked.

They slept in a crate to start with right next to my bed, then when i felt they were bg enough and could hold it longer i let them in my bed with me.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

intuition said:


> are they full size poo's are they stressed and doing the walk and poo so that its all over the place. Do you guys take them for a walk before bed? walking always stimulates pooing it seems. and how close is your play time to bed time? Getting her worked up, then putting her in a kennel isn't good either. I'd say play hard an hour or half hour before bed so she has time to decompress before putting her in.


Izzy's Poo's are full size. No she isnt stressed and doing the walk and poo. 
This morning I woke to 6 full size good firm poo's on her peepad.
During the day when she is out side going to the toilet she will do at least 6 poo's some times more.
She is not stressed, I just this is normal for her. 
No I dont take her for a walk before bed.
I dont work her up or tire her out before bed.
Her routine leading up to bed time is:
about 7pm she has her dinner.
We go out side for a drink and toilet.
She normally hangs out with me either on the lounge watching a movie
or on the front deck if I am on the laptop.
(always calm and relaxed)
She will have one last trip to the grass outside to go to the toilet
at about 9pm sometimes later depending on when I am heading to bed.
After her toilet trip, she goes straight to her pen for the night.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Terri said:


> When mine were pups i set an alarm and got up every couple of hours to let them do their business.
> It was tiring yes, but it worked.
> 
> They slept in a crate to start with right next to my bed, then when i felt they were bg enough and could hold it longer i let them in my bed with me.


I would not do that, I am a mum with 2 little kids and tired all the time as it is!!
I need all the sleep I can get at night, even if it is 4-5 hours a night. I am not going to set an alarm to wake up because then I would only get about 3 hours sleep!
Hubby is not one for dogs sleeping in bed with us so they sleep in their crate.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

ExoticChis said:


> Izzabella is 10 weeks old today
> I think she is about the same age
> As your pup?
> She cried like that for 9 hours straight
> ...


Wow! Seven times a night is a lot for a raw fed dog. Is she strictly fed only raw?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang that's crazy! I have 2 pups that are 11 weeks old and they used to eat part raw, and now eat part Ziwipeak, but they are in their crate all night with no prob, or pooping for that matter! From like 11 pm- 7:30 am. If they whined in between that, I'd get them out to go to the bathroom, but they don't. Inside the crate is fine too. A couple times I think there's been pee, but that's it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

When Zoey was a puppy I put her crate inside a xpen and covered the floor with pee pads and she had her food and water in there. That way she could get out an do her business on the pads and get back in her crate. Maybe put her crate in the bathroom with pads on the floor if you don't have a xpen. Thats alot of poo. How much are you feeding? I know the reccommended amount for ZP dosen't seem like enough but when feeding a good quality food with no fillers they don't need to eat that much.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Wow! Seven times a night is a lot for a raw fed dog. Is she strictly fed only raw?


other then some chew treats yes.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Dang that's crazy! I have 2 pups that are 11 weeks old and they used to eat part raw, and now eat part Ziwipeak, but they are in their crate all night with no prob, or pooping for that matter! From like 11 pm- 7:30 am. If they whined in between that, I'd get them out to go to the bathroom, but they don't. Inside the crate is fine too. A couple times I think there's been pee, but that's it.


Izzy will whine from the 2nd she is put in there lol
so I wouldnt know if she is crying to go toilet or just to get out!
Your lucky, I cant wait till Izzy stops pooping in there!
My last girl Tess (RIP) Was the same as Izzy, pooped heaps all
night long but stopped at about 4-5 months old.
So I am not concerned, as Tess grew out of it.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i also think its normal , not just with my own puppies but i also do rescue so have had alot of puppies come into my home , if her poops are normal i wouldnt worry


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think some puppies just poop a lot more! Leo is 5 months and still has a few accidents (poos) in the house every week, he just poops a lot more than my older two. I bet she will start having only one or two a day when shes older. In the mean time maybe you could have her in a pen at night with her crate and a pee pad inside so she will hopefully toilet away from her crate but not feel as segregated as when shes in the bathroom. 
Good luck, sounds like a verrrry frustrating problem.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> I think some puppies just poop a lot more! Leo is 5 months and still has a few accidents (poos) in the house every week, he just poops a lot more than my older two. I bet she will start having only one or two a day when shes older. In the mean time maybe you could have her in a pen at night with her crate and a pee pad inside so she will hopefully toilet away from her crate but not feel as segregated as when shes in the bathroom.
> Good luck, sounds like a verrrry frustrating problem.


I am not sure what taytaysmama (thread creator) does
but I have Izzy in her pen at night. She has her peepad and uses it. 
Washing her blankets and cleaning up the poop does not bother me
in the slightest bit


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Now my pups would cry most of the night, if not all, if they were in a x-pen type thing in the same room as me. We tried that last night cuz we recently got an x-pen.... That did not last long and we just put themminbthe their crate. Tthey are both in a small crate together currently. And then I cover 3 sides with a blanket so they can't see us. They don't cry at in the crate. But you have your's in a crate, so not sure why she's so different from mine. I'd try what previous posters said and putting her crate in an x-pen w/ pee pads so she can go out on her own.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lola and Penny have their last feed about 6pm every night, they poo before bed but every morning when i get up their will always be poo`s on their pads... 

Lola poo`s alot more than Penny and they have the same food! x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Now my pups would cry most of the night, if not all, if they were in a x-pen type thing in the same room as me. We tried that last night cuz we recently got an x-pen.... That did not last long and we just put themminbthe their crate. Tthey are both in a small crate together currently. And then I cover 3 sides with a blanket so they can't see us. They don't cry at in the crate. But you have your's in a crate, so not sure why she's so different from mine. I'd try what previous posters said and putting her crate in an x-pen w/ pee pads so she can go out on her own.


Izzy IS IN A PEN
She has her bed, water, and peepads.
She uses her peepads just poops alot.
She is getting really good with her crying.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> Lola and Penny have their last feed about 6pm every night, they poo before bed but every morning when i get up their will always be poo`s on their pads...
> 
> Lola poo`s alot more than Penny and they have the same food! x


I honestly think its normal, it just depends on the dog 
Just like kids I suppose, no 2 are the same


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

ExoticChis said:


> Izzy IS IN A PEN
> She has her bed, water, and peepads.
> She uses her peepads just poops alot.
> She is getting really good with her crying.


Yeah, I know. I was recommended the pen to the OP. What I'm saying to you is that if mine were in a pen, they'd cry a lot too. Your's prolly needs to be tho, so she can poop. But the only reason mine don't cry is cuz they are in that crate with a blanket covering 3 sides.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

If she has something like giardia or coccidia, she won't be able to help herself. Has her stool been tested recently?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> If she has something like giardia or coccidia, she won't be able to help herself. Has her stool been tested recently?


Who is this question for?


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

ExoticChis said:


> Who is this question for?


The OP with the problem.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry, my mom hasn't been on in a day or so...yes she had her stool tested -- they are normal, formed poos. She isn't going like at ALL during the day -- which has me baffled! She also sleeps all day and then howls all night. I keep trying to tell my mom to keep her up during the day but she feels bad cuz she is tired LMAO.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

not a chi, but my aussie's stress is directly related to her poo habits. when its been a stressfule day (new places, new people that sort of "normal" stress) she's a pooing machine. what might be happening is she's stressing herself out a bit ( the crying, and whining) and its just causing her poo alot? I don't know any technical term, i call it stress pooing lol. Kira's are fully formed poo's unless the stress continues ( say when she's at the babysitter) and then it starts getting a bit looser. but thats like next day, then she gets acclimated and its fine.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hi guys, sorry, my mom hasn't been on in a day or so...yes she had her stool tested -- they are normal, formed poos. She isn't going like at ALL during the day -- which has me baffled! She also sleeps all day and then howls all night. I keep trying to tell my mom to keep her up during the day but she feels bad cuz she is tired LMAO.


I new it would be normal 
Some puppies just poo more then others


----------

